# Throw away the tripod!



## larryc (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/chuvak1#p/u/28/LLlJl7TbXTA


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## foamcapt40 (Oct 5, 2011)

Darn! and I just bought a new monopod....... now where did I put that receipt?:tongue:


----------



## 76winger (Oct 5, 2011)

Might be a good replacement for a monopod, but I think I'll keep my tripod.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok.. thats brilliant!  I figured it out as soon as he said "the string should be about as long as you are tall".   Something that MUST be added to my camera bag!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 5, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 5, 2011)

That will work in some situations and will help with stabilization. It is a good thing to have in your bag for when you don't have a tripod with you....but .....it does not replace a tripod.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 5, 2011)

What's a tripod?


----------

